# African Meets African



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 19, 2014)

We had this pup here today for socializing with other dogs, and while playing she met Walker for the first time, everything went great dog and turtle wise with the help of Margaret, a great German Mediator, with the patience of a snail.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 19, 2014)

Cute pix Len, but the puppy didn't try to steal any Mazuri???


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 19, 2014)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2014)

What a cute puppy! Is Margaret yours? My son in DWF (Texas) has a Rott. He just swears by them. What is the pup? Pit?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like a boerboel.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2014)

Great pics, beautiful animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Looks like a boerboel.



Well, that makes sense, since the title does say African meets African! Well, Duh Yvonne!!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 20, 2014)

Hehe. Those pups get huge. I like ridgebacks too. They're awesome


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 20, 2014)

She is a boerboel, About a year ago was the first time I'd ever heard of them. They seem to be great animals if raised and taught right. Yes Margaret is ours,6 and a half years ago she came from a small puppy mill that couldn't sell her because her tail was to long. She was almost 70 pounds when we got her and she had almost no human contact while being kept in a kennel. She wanted to learn and please since the day she arrived,The first time I had her on a leash she had me on the ground within the first 20 yards, she had no idea how to act. That never happened again, she is a great companion to the whole family (pack) today. The pups name is Bella and she will visit often, and get larger than Margaret who is at least 130 pounds.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella was back for a visit today, She's getting big, weighs 82 pounds but like most big puppies she doesn't know how big she really is.


She wants to run and play but Margaret says no way, I'd rather go chew on a bone. If Bella is 82 pounds I believe Margaret needs to maybe loose a few pounds.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 10, 2015)

She really is getting bid. Will Bella be bigger than Margaret when full grown?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 10, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> She really is getting bid. Will Bella be bigger than Margaret when full grown?


Big time. Those dog breeds get very large. We had a breeder of them come into the vet I use to work at years back. Male was 220 pounds and female was 160. Very large dogs. They're bred in South Africa to protect against lions.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 10, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Big time. Those dog breeds get very large. We had a breeder of them come into the vet I use to work at years back. Male was 220 pounds and female was 160. Very large dogs. They're bred in South Africa to protect against lions.


Wow. Don't believe I have ever seen one. I would have noticed a dog that big.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen or heard of this breed either... time to Google!


----------



## tortadise (Jan 10, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard of this breed either... time to Google!


They're very uncommon in the United States. A few breeders are established here now. But back 8-10 years ago they were all imported from South Africa. One client had a runt and that female was 135 pounds. Baby was her name. She would only let me handle, bath, and draw blood from her everyone else she tried to kill. Very protective dogs. Big babies though when they trust you.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 10, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard of this breed either... time to Google!


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boerboel


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow....that is quite a dog. Just read up on them and saw some photos!
Accurate?







If so, we must see follow up photos as this little pup grows!  he'll dwarf your Sulcata...LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 10, 2015)

How did your friend acquire this pup? From one of the breeders you mention or imported?


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 10, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow....that is quite a dog. Just read up on them and saw some photos!
> Accurate?
> View attachment 113653
> 
> ...


OMG ! ! !! 

You sure that is a dog not a horse? WOW! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2015)

Was " the circle of life" playing in the back ground?


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 10, 2015)

Thar dog is huge. I would need a much bigger vehicle than I currently have.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 10, 2015)

Those dogs are huge!!!


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> Thar dog is huge. I would need a much bigger vehicle than I currently have.



nah you just have to buy a saddle lol


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 11, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> nah you just have to buy a saddle lol


Good one. I already have a saddle though.


----------

